# bionic boot logos/animations



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can someone please direct me to where I can find some logos and animations? Also, can I use the same ones that I used on my rooted DX?


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

ROM Toolbox in the market.. boot logos, fonts and more... one stop custom shop. Alzo look at Root Tools

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## macpro88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Currently, ROM Toolbox or Root Tools does not support flashing boot logos to the Bionic. Its not as easy as changing the boot animation.

Right now, I think P3's Bionic Toolbox is the only app to support custom boot logos.

All the apps mentioned above will change the boot animation though.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

\"macpro88\" said:


> Currently, ROM Toolbox or Root Tools does not support flashing boot logos to the Bionic. Its not as easy as changing the boot animation.
> 
> Right now, I think P3\'s Bionic Toolbox is the only app to support custom boot logos.
> 
> All the apps mentioned above will change the boot animation though.


I\'m on liberty rc1 and installed several boot logos through rom toolbox by JRummy worth the $5 get it!


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

\"Rootuser3.0\" said:


> I\\\'m on liberty rc1 and installed several boot logos through rom toolbox by JRummy worth the 5 get it!


The logos or the animations? When using jrummy\'s rom toolbox (just downloaded pro today) -Logos ask you what device and bionic isn\'t a choice. Animations gives ton of choices but I didn\'t try to flash anything. Did change font, add risky hosts to blocked urls, and changed battery to green circle animation. That all worked great and the ui/function of that app is sweet.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

How do I get P3 bionic toolbox? I have already purchased the TBH App 2 times, I will again if needed. I am also running liberty rc1 and I changed the font, boot animation, and battery indicator and every thing went ok


----------



## acronym (Oct 12, 2011)

dhunter82 said:


> How do I get P3 bionic toolbox? I have already purchased the TBH App 2 times, I will again if needed. I am also running liberty rc1 and I changed the font, boot animation, and battery indicator and every thing went ok


Are you using p3 bionic toolbox?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

No I'm just using root tools and liberty toolbox... rom toolbox


----------



## skyroket (Oct 26, 2011)

Free jrummy ROM toolbox https://market.andro...liberty.toolbox
Paid jrummy ROM Toolbox prohttps://market.andro...erty.toolboxpro

Not sure what the functional difference is, but this guy does a TON of work for the Android community and is well worth supporting.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I used jrummys ROM Toolbox to change my bionic boot animation


----------

